# What is a positioning clamp?



## Hicklin05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ron Hazelton refers to the device in this video as a positioning clamp. I would love to have one as i work by myself but cant find one by this name. Anyone know what this is called?

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_a_pull-out_trash_bin


----------



## Thalweg (Mar 7, 2008)

Are these them?
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004384/8062/Jet-Jointing-Clamp-Set-of-2.aspx


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have seen that clamp before. I would call it a type of spring clamp.

If I find it I will update the post.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thalweg said:


> Are these them?
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004384/8062/Jet-Jointing-Clamp-Set-of-2.aspx


You beat me to it. Woodcraft was going to be next. Looks like it to me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

As someone who works almost entirely solo, I can definitely see the value in having one of those clamps around. I may have to get me a set.


----------



## Hicklin05 (Nov 19, 2013)

That is them! Thanks so much!


----------



## Skopper (Apr 1, 2018)

*Where are they now?*

The link to Woodcraft doesn't workanymore. Anyone know where to get those clamps now?


----------

